# Do you like dancing?



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE dancing... if I hear a fast song, something in the beat excites me. I'll dance anywhere... even in the living room while cleaning with no one watching! lol


----------



## JosephB (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe me -- when I dance, it's better for all concerned when no one is watching.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE dancing too..only when the music is loud and bouncy:lol:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Ha Ha... but you do dance. \\/


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 10, 2011)

The odds of me dancing, like the possibility of successfully navigating an asteroid field, is approximately three thousand seven hundred twenty to one. In the astronomical chance that I do, it'd be like my good friend Commander Shepard here: Mass Effect 2 - Commander Shepherd Dancing - YouTube

And, despite how much I love metalcore, I find hardcore dancing stupid, and destructive to people and things around you, as well as yourself.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

beanlord56 said:


> The odds of me dancing, like the possibility of successfully navigating an asteroid field, is approximately three thousand seven hundred twenty to one. In the astronomical chance that I do, it'd be like my good friend Commander Shepard here: Mass Effect 2 - Commander Shepherd Dancing - YouTube
> 
> And, despite how much I love metalcore,
> 
> ...


now I LOVE hardcore music..the best.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know any real dancing (apart from very limited experience with swing), but you bet I'm going to move if there's good music playing.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

What on earth is hardcore music? Can you give me the name of a song? I want to listen to one.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*beanlord56*, Dancing is soooo much fun. It makes you smile. Even if you're alone, it will make you smile (feeling silly is good, too)... and when you smile, studies have shown that smiling releases endorphins, natural pain killers, and serotonin. Together these three make us feel good. Smiling is a natural drug.


Dancing + smiling = natural drug! What could be better... lol


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I don't know any real dancing (apart from very limited experience with swing), but you bet I'm going to move if there's good music playing.



Awesome! Guys need to bust a move, too! lol


----------



## garza (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't mind dancing in the least, so long as those doing it are sufficiently far away with walls and closed doors between.

This does not apply to classical Khmer music and dance, which I do love.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

Sunny said:


> What on earth is hardcore music? Can you give me the name of a song? I want to listen to one.


Hardcore/Happy Hardcore is a type of dance music...google it ..try DJ HIXXY
here is a link  ''hardcore till I die''
Dj Hixxy, HardCore Till I Die - YouTube


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Nacian.... It is AWESOME! I love it! Thanks for posting. ;0)


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 10, 2011)

Ah! Felicity Toddhunter and her magnificent embonpoint - Those were the days, lessons in terpsichore from the master's wives, of whom the English master's wife was the most delectable, a heart shaped face, skin the color of alabaster and hair tumbling over her shoulders. Those precious few minutes when I had her all to myself, the quickstep, breast to chest, thigh between thighs; oh the adolescent eroticism of it all; heady stuff.

Youngsters nowadays don't dance with each other, they either dance _at_ each other or in some trance-like state of isolation bouncing up and down like a dervishes in want of pogo-sticks. Give me ballroom dancing every time, the contact, the intimacy, the heady fragrance of Channel No5, that vertical expression of the horizontal desire...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*Bloggsworth*, I love what you wrote. I agree about people dancing _at_ each other... there's nothing worse then dancing with a group of girlfriends and having a stupid guy come up from behind you and start to ummmm... dance beind you (grinding is such an awful thing to do to a complete stranger)! At least with ballroom dancing it was customary to get someones persmission to dance with them! Much better. ;0)


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 10, 2011)

When i was young i thought i could dance well, tamla motown was just so cool. But i use to dance after a large quanity of beer and i'm guessing that maybe i didn't look to good really !!

           These days i only dance when the mood takes me maybe at a wedding but otherwise i prefer sitting and playing music rather trying to look coo dancing to itl. Having said that some music you just have to let it all hang out, like marvin gaye or maybe James morrison stuff like that. Oldies kinda music, not all that boom babg bang stuff. hashahahaha good thread sunny


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, Bluesman. That's one thing I always wished I could do. Play music! I couldn't play _Mary had a little lamb_ on a flute (or any instrument for that matter) if I was forced to. 

Now that I write this I'm not sure if you meant _playing_ as in ...on the stereo... or _playing_ as in ...an insturment... lol


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 10, 2011)

Well sunny i use the term "play" very losely !!! but i try and play the piano and guitar, i'v been trying to play all my life and i'm still rubbish but i do love music big style. I do have a youtube account and have posted how rubbish i am on it but i sometimes wonder why! hahahaha i pretend i do it for my kids so when i'm dead and gone they will beable to go see and hear me, but deep down i'm just a frustrated popstar!! lol


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*Bluesman,* I bet you're better than you give yourself credit for. As long as you enjoy it, isn't that all that matters? And your kids would love it, I'm sure! You could play little songs with them. They could make up funny lyrics and you could play it out for them on the guitar. How awesome is that! 

My hands are waaaay to small to even try to play a piano or guitar. My fingers can't reach all the strings on a guitar and they definitely can't reach the different keys on a piano! lol... that's also another problem with being so freakin' small! lol.... although, I do get to buy all my shoes in the kids department still!!!! lol... Three pairs for the price of one adult pair!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 10, 2011)

My daughter now 20 years of age at Uni sent me a text the other week in the middle of the night!! She was singing along with an Oasis song that i use to play for her before she went to bed when she was young. She text me to tell me it was being played full volume in the club she was at and she was having a ball singing all the words. lol "Some might say" was the song and she always sang her own made up lyric,s to it. lol happy days


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome! I bet that made your day (or night!) ha ha. That was sweet of her to tell you she was thinking of you like that. All the moments we spend together add up, you just don't realise it at the time how special a moment you're creating. ;0)


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok we are way OFF TOPIC now !!! lol

To quote a song ...."You should be dancin" the Bee Gees 

but your right yes  lol


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> To quote a song ...."You should be dancin" the Bee Gees



That was honestly the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw the topic title.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE to dance, only when I'm drunk though. otherwise no, just no.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*ProcrastinationStation*, you sound like so many guys I know. Only with the liquid courage coursing through their viens do they attempt it... Even if you're not the best dancer in the world... who cares, you're having fun! I was at a wedding and no one was dancing... I said wtf... and headed out to the dance floor by myself when everyone I asked to dance with me said the same thing... "Let me get some booze into me first!" LOL... I had a blast! The camera's were flashing and people were giggling, but that's okay. I didn't have to look at their pictures later! lol


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 10, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Believe me -- when I dance, it's better for all concerned when no one is watching.



Yeah, me too. But I do love it.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do I like to dance? Yes; yes I do. 
I like watching other people dance, too.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sunny*
> _What on earth is hardcore music? Can you give me the name of a song? I want to listen to one._




It actually depends. The "hardcore dancing" I was thinking of is more commonly called moshing, and is almost always associated with metal and its subgenres. It's quite dangerous. The best example is, without a doubt, The Chariot. I hate these guys. The most respect they get from me is the fact that their from where I live (Douglasville), which is featured in the video link below. But they lack the talent I expect, I find it extremely difficult to believe their claims of being a Christian band because of the way they behave and what their frontman, Josh Scogin, said: "That's what this band are all about: playing live shows." The video explains what I mean by their behavior.

THE CHARIOT - TEACH (VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*beanlord56,* Wow... Umm yeah. I can say I don't like that type of music. Seems very dangerous for sure. Thanks for posting it though. ;0)


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

I went to a wedding a few years back and got my wife up when no one else was up dancing. The reason was two fold, one i liked the song "james morrison you give me something", two my wife always complains that i don't dance. She blushed and was so shocked when i got her up but she hasn't complained much since !!! 

One down side to this was that my brother being so shocked by his big brother dancing well totally sober was that he nicnamed me "HAPPY FEET" which was a big hit movie at the time and he never lets me forget it !!! lol


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> My daughter now 20 years of age at Uni sent me a text the other week in the middle of the night!! She was singing along with an Oasis song that i use to play for her before she went to bed when she was young. She text me to tell me it was being played full volume in the club she was at and she was having a ball singing all the words. lol "Some might say" was the song and she always sang her own made up lyric,s to it. lol happy days


Bluesman i was sure somewhere you said you were 26??? sorry to interrupt in but I just saw your daughter's age!!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Bluesman i was sure somewhere you said you were 26??? sorry to interrupt in but I just saw your daughter's age!!



errrr NO ..... i'm 51 married two kids one boy 22, one girl 20, one wife who would prefer i didn't mention her age online but she is 47, shhhhh our secret i know you won't tell anyone lol


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I went to a wedding a few years back and got my wife up when no one else was up dancing. The reason was two fold, one i liked the song "james morrison you give me something", two my wife always complains that i don't dance. She blushed and was so shocked when i got her up but she hasn't complained much since !!!
> 
> One down side to this was that my brother being so shocked by his big brother dancing well totally sober was that he nicnamed me "HAPPY FEET" which was a big hit movie at the time and he never lets me forget it !!! lol



That's so funny and quite nice! I bet your wife was mortified, but how could she say no if she's bugged you about not dancing before. lol. Take it while you can get it, I guess! lol... Happy Feet is funny. I like it. My nickname is Bug. lol


----------



## Winston (Oct 11, 2011)

No.

But sometimes I have a muscle spasm in my thigh if I don't drink enough water.  That's as close as I come.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I am a dancer.  I will move to anything, anywhere, anytime.  I am always wearing headphones in the house when the family are at home so as not to annoy them.  But I never stop.  More so this year, which is great as it has been a fantastic weight loss program for me.  Actually I have been told off by my teen children, not to dance in the supermarket whilst in their company. I can hardly imagine why?  Ha ha.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2011)

*MaggieMoo,* I'm the exact same! I wear headphones all the time... mostly because I like to listen to my music really loud and no one else wants to hear it... although, I think they'd be better off just letting me listen to it loud. Now they're stuck listening to me sing without the music to drown me out! lol... I'll walk down the hall and get a glare before a door slams shut! lol... I do have to admit, my singing voice could peel paint! lol


----------



## Nacian (Oct 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...I cannot stand headphones....terrible isn't it..:???:


----------



## MaggieMoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunny said:


> *MaggieMoo,* I'm the exact same! I wear headphones all the time... mostly because I like to listen to my music really loud and no one else wants to hear it... although, I think they'd be better off just letting me listen to it loud. Now they're stuck listening to me sing without the music to drown me out! lol... I'll walk down the hall and get a glare before a door slams shut! lol... I do have to admit, my singing voice could peel paint! lol


Ha ha...  That's me.  Ha ha.  



Nacian said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...I cannot stand headphones....terrible isn't it..:???:



Yes, during the day when I am alone, I don't have to have them on.  But I am working quietly then.  I don't like the music on, when I am writing.  It's the only time I need quiet.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah. I'm not good at it but I have always dreamed of dancing in the streets of Rio de Janeiro. Random people playing guitars and those "drums" (I'm not sure what it's called) and everyone is dancing! 

You then see a very handsome guy, brown hair, hazel eyes, polo shirt unbuttoned, dancing! He takes your hand and you dance! Lol. 

http://youtu.be/9aXPsLdtAL8
http://youtu.be/ZGk0LIw88ug

P.S.
I don't just sing in the shower, I perform! 
So I incorporate some dance moves in there and I'm a total diva! 
Don't worry, I make sure I don't slip. LOOOOOOL.


----------



## yfc54 (Oct 23, 2017)

I probably would if my legs obeyed the orders sent down from my brain.


----------

